# Ing: Imposible pagar recibos



## InKilinaTor (16 Sep 2011)

Esta mañana me dispongo a pagar el recibo de la electricidad meto mi tarjeta de ING y error entidad no reconocida, voy a otro cajero, mas de lo mismo, el tercero ...voy a la oficina de ING les explico el caso y me cuentan que no tienen contratado ese servicio, osea si no domicilias no puedes pagar los recibos, ni tan siquiera en una oficina física de ING.

Mi pregunta ¿como lo pago?, no se preocupe llame a el 902... de la compañía y que le den los datos para hacer una transferencia en vez de un pago , ¿Me pagan ustedes la llamada? NOLL, por supuesto mi respuesta fue: ¿como me doy de baja de este maravilloso banco..?

Osea o domicilio o llamo al 902 o no puedo pagar !que verguenza!

¿Es esto normal con los bancos que "no te cobran"?¿algún banco mas que pase lo mismo?


----------



## currito (16 Sep 2011)

hijo mío deberías informarte acerca de qué se puede y qué no cuando contratas un servicio.


----------



## InKilinaTor (16 Sep 2011)

currito dijo:


> hijo mío deberías informarte acerca de qué se puede y qué no cuando contratas un servicio.



Cierto, fijate que me lei el contrato y no lo vi :: 

Otro banquito a la porra :XX::XX:


----------



## windslegend (16 Sep 2011)

ING no esta destinado a ser una cuenta principal, solo es para aprovechar sus depósitos actualmente al 4% e intentar escaquearte de un corralito al estar garantizado por holanda, de todas formas si metes la nómina puedes domiciliar recibos pero no pagarlos directamente a través de un cajero puesto que no tiene cajeros propios.
En su web sino recuerdo mal esta bien explicado, creo que ha sido tu falta el no leerlo con atención.


----------



## SoyHector_borrado (16 Sep 2011)

_"El dia en que ING explote, verás a muchos foreros con muñones."_

Otro refrán pal saco.


----------



## windslegend (16 Sep 2011)

SoyHector dijo:


> _"El dia en que ING explote, verás a muchos foreros con muñones."_
> 
> Otro refrán pal saco.



Cierto pero me temo que explotara antes SAN y BBVA que ING ::


----------



## InKilinaTor (16 Sep 2011)

windslegend dijo:


> ING no esta destinado a ser una cuenta principal, solo es para aprovechar sus depósitos actualmente al 4% e intentar escaquearte de un corralito al estar garantizado por holanda, de todas formas si metes la nómina puedes domiciliar recibos pero no pagarlos directamente a través de un cajero puesto que no tiene cajeros propios.
> En su web sino recuerdo mal esta bien explicado, creo que ha sido tu falta el no leerlo con atención.



Si, es cierto y entono el MEA CULPA, pero sinceramente me parece *tercermundista *por parte de ING.

Por cierto en su sucursal *si* que tiene cajeros propios... no deja tampoco y aprovecharme de un 4%...un interes un poco bajo para mi, conozco bastantes otras formulas tanto o mas seguras que ING


----------



## eloy_85 (16 Sep 2011)

hay una página en la que se relacionan numeros 90x con su correspondiente fijo , no estan todos pero si bastantes. aunque por supuesto que merece la pena largarse de esa entidad con estas encerronas


----------



## SoyHector_borrado (16 Sep 2011)

windslegend dijo:


> Cierto pero me temo que explotara antes SAN y BBVA que ING ::




de eso no te quepa ninguna duda.


La tostada, siempre cae del lado de la mantequilla (Ley de Murphy)


----------



## windslegend (16 Sep 2011)

Pero vamos a ver chicos que ya somos mayorcitos y todos sabemos que nadie da duros a 4 pesetas...
No me seáis ceporros y os quejéis de algo que viene explicado al abrir la cuenta nómina.
Que sino interesa tener la cuenta nomina mantener la naranja y seguir pagandole a la caixa/san/banesto/cajamandril o cualquier otra mantenimiento por targetas+cuentas...
No se el sentido de este hilo pero me parece de guardería por no decir papelera...


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (16 Sep 2011)

Hombre si prefieres pagar por el mantenimiento de una cuenta, cuando no tienes la cuenta domiciliada con ellos, y por tener una tarjeta para sacar tu dinero...


----------



## Bercipotecado (16 Sep 2011)

Tipico de hispanistanis, querer tener lo mismo pero a precio de saldo! Asi nos comen con patatas los chinos! Y si no llamamos a la buambulancia, y al tercermundismo! Como si regalasen duros a cuatro pesetas.


----------



## InKilinaTor (16 Sep 2011)

windslegend dijo:


> .
> No se el sentido de este hilo pero me parece de guardería por no decir papelera...



El sentido de este hilo esta bien claro: Advertir que en ING no se puede pagar sin domiciliar y sinceramente no veo en ninguna parte que no se puedan pagar recibos como en cualquier otro banco, seguro que esta por que vosotros decis que lo habeis visto pero Yo no lo veo.

Y descargar tensiones por mi parte


----------



## windslegend (16 Sep 2011)

Dante2010 dijo:


> Bastante hacen con no meter comisiones encubiertas, ni mordidas ni pajeos no solicitados
> 
> Su Ticket
> Gracias
> ...



jajajaja eso faltaba que el señor pacojones se pasara a dar una vuelta por este hilo ::::


----------



## rama_ka (16 Sep 2011)

La cuenta de ahorro de ing es una hucha. Te dan un interés de risa pero no cobran comisiones. 

Y lo más importante: La pasta, hasta los 100 mil €, está cubierta por el *fondo de garantía de depósitos del Banco Central de Holanda.*


----------



## Bercipotecado (16 Sep 2011)

Dante2010 dijo:


> Bastante hacen con no meter comisiones encubiertas, ni mordidas ni pajeos no solicitados
> 
> 
> 
> SEAL OF APPROVAL




Yo estoy muy contento con mi cuenta de ING, eso si, como cuenta secundaria, ellos mismo lo dicen en su anuncio "Tu otro banco.....", entran los cuartos por el principal, y luego desaparecen hacia el secundario. Ofrecen de mas segun estan hoy los bancos, subiendo comisiones por todas las cosas!


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (16 Sep 2011)

rama_ka dijo:


> La cuenta de ahorro de ing es una hucha. Te dan un interés de risa pero no cobran comisiones.
> 
> Y lo más importante: La pasta, hasta los 100 mil €, está cubierta por el *fondo de garantía de depósitos del Banco Central de Holanda.*



Sí, pero hay que diferenciar entre Cuenta Naranja y Cuenta Nómina. Porque no es lo mismo. En CajaMandril, por ejemplo, tu cuenta de ahorro puede actuar como cuenta nómina; te dan una tarjeta, domicilias, etc., sin embargo en ING lo tienen diferenciado y no puedes tener una tarjeta a no ser que abras una cuenta nómina vinculada, domiciliando una nómina o bien, desde la cuenta naranja, haciendo transferencias desde tus depósitos a la cuenta nómina. 

En este sentido es un poco más engorroso.


----------



## rama_ka (16 Sep 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Sí, pero hay que diferenciar entre Cuenta Naranja y Cuenta Nómina. Porque no es lo mismo. En CajaMandril, por ejemplo, tu cuenta de ahorro puede actuar como cuenta nómina; te dan una tarjeta, domicilias, etc., sin embargo en ING lo tienen diferenciado y no puedes tener una tarjeta a no ser que abras una cuenta nómina vinculada, domiciliando una nómina o bien, desde la cuenta naranja, haciendo transferencias desde tus depósitos a la cuenta nómina.
> 
> En este sentido es un poco más engorroso.



Bueno, es lo que he dicho. Es una hucha. Lo asumes y ya está. Al fin y al cabo, la hucha has de tenerla en algún sitio. Si la tienes en caja madrid, tengas nómina domiciliada o no la tengas, te exigen 2000 euros de saldo medio, so pena de pagar 24 ó 30 euros, no recuerdo exactamente.

Vivir con la "ansiedad" de que te cambien las reglas del juego en cualquier momento y/o te cobren las comisiones que les salga de sus santos órganos reproductores no me compensa.

Ah! Y están en la puta quiebra, un cadáver financiero.

Nada. El único poder que tenemos, nos guste o no, es el que tenemos como consumidores. Cada uno según sus posibilidades debería entrenarse disciplinadamente en un consumo inteligente.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (16 Sep 2011)

rama_ka dijo:


> Bueno, es lo que he dicho. Es una hucha. Lo asumes y ya está. Al fin y al cabo, la hucha has de tenerla en algún sitio. Si la tienes en caja madrid, tengas nómina domiciliada o no la tengas, te exigen 2000 euros de saldo medio, so pena de pagar 24 ó 30 euros, no recuerdo exactamente.
> 
> Vivir con la "ansiedad" de que te cambien las reglas del juego en cualquier momento y/o te cobren las comisiones que les salga de sus santos órganos reproductores no me compensa.
> 
> ...



Ya, ya. Si no te quito la razón y de hecho estoy de acuerdo.

Lo único es que por lo general necesitamos toda una serie de servicios para realizar operaciones. Como por ejemplo pagar recibos, transferencias, etc. Y esto con ING es algo más engorroso.

Eso sí, luego tienes CajaMandril que te cobra ya hasta por realizar transferencias vía Internet. Es algo acojonante lo de esta gentuza.


----------



## InKilinaTor (16 Sep 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Ya, ya. Si no te quito la razón y de hecho estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Lo único es que por lo general necesitamos toda una serie de servicios para realizar operaciones. Como por ejemplo pagar recibos, transferencias, etc. Y esto con ING es algo más engorroso.
> 
> *Eso sí, luego tienes CajaMandril que te cobra ya hasta por realizar transferencias vía Internet*. Es algo acojonante lo de esta gentuza.




El gustazo de ver 0€ de comision no se paga con dinero :baba:


----------



## paco jones (16 Sep 2011)

Si para pagar el recibo de la luz tienes que tener obligatoriamente domiciliado el recibo... si no no te atienden .... apaga y vámonos


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (16 Sep 2011)

paco jones dijo:


> Si para pagar el recibo de la luz tienes que tener obligatoriamente domiciliado el recibo... si no no te atienden .... apaga y vámonos



Creo que tienes que tener domiciliada la nómina, no el recibo.


----------



## paco jones (16 Sep 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Creo que tienes que tener domiciliada la nómina, no el recibo.



nos quieres decir que si te quedas sin trabajo, y por tanto sin nómina domiciliada ¿ya no te atienden los recibos de la luz?

El post inicial de este hilo creo que lo explica bien su caso.


----------



## Lordastra (16 Sep 2011)

A ver si lo estoy entendiendo bien.

Vas con un recibo no domiciliado a ING y te dicen que no puedes pagarlo allí, pero que si tienes cuenta nómina pueden cargarlo en tu cuenta.

Es así?


----------



## burbunova (16 Sep 2011)

*Manolete, Manolete*

Es como dice Ladrillo Mortal. Con ING hay dos tipos de cuentas: la cuenta nómina - para cobrar el sueldo y tener ahí domiciliados los recibos; yo los tengo ahí - y la cuenta naranja, para ahorrar; de esta última la propia publicidad de ING dice muy claramente que no admite domiciliaciones.

Manolete, Manolete, si no saber torear, ¿_pa'qué_ te metes?


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (17 Sep 2011)

paco jones dijo:


> nos quieres decir que si te quedas sin trabajo, y por tanto sin nómina domiciliada ¿ya no te atienden los recibos de la luz?
> 
> El post inicial de este hilo creo que lo explica bien su caso.



Si no tienes domiciliada la nómina no. Lo que pasa es que si por ejemplo cobras el paro, es también una domiciliación de nómina, incluso lo es si destinas fondos de la cuenta naranja a la cuenta nómina de manera regular.


----------



## KyL (17 Sep 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Sí, pero hay que diferenciar entre Cuenta Naranja y Cuenta Nómina. Porque no es lo mismo. En CajaMandril, por ejemplo, tu cuenta de ahorro puede actuar como *cuenta nómina*; te dan una tarjeta, domicilias, etc., sin embargo en ING lo tienen diferenciado y no puedes tener una tarjeta a no ser que abras una cuenta nómina vinculada, domiciliando una nómina o bien, *desde la cuenta naranja, haciendo transferencias desde tus depósitos a la cuenta nómina*.
> 
> En este sentido es un poco más engorroso.



¿puedes explicarme como va eso? tengo la cuenta naranja desde este año, pero como me pagan en efectivo, pensaba que no podía abrir la cuenta nómina...


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (17 Sep 2011)

KyL dijo:


> ¿puedes explicarme como va eso? tengo la cuenta naranja desde este año, pero como me pagan en efectivo, pensaba que no podía abrir la cuenta nómina...



Joder, parezco agente comercial de ING Directo.

Hombre, si te lo pagan en metálico no estoy muy seguro. 

Cuando abres una Cuenta Nómina, te mandan a casa un paquete; en él encuentras los documentos para por ejemplo tu empresa pueda hacer el traslado de tu nómina de un banco a otro, en caso que las transferencias estén domiciliadas a un banco que no sea ING y quieras hacer el cambio. 

Si a ti te lo pagan en metálico, imagino que puedes vincular una Cuenta Naranja -la de ahorro- con la Cuenta Nómina. De tal manera que realizas los ingresos en la Cuenta Naranja, y de ahí haces la transferencia a la Cuenta Nómina.

Por eso decía antes que es un poco engorroso y es algo que no me gusta tampoco de este banco pero...siempre puedes pagar por decir "Hola" en otro banco.

Y para todo lo demás: 901 105 115


----------



## fragel013 (17 Sep 2011)

windslegend dijo:


> Cierto pero me temo que explotara antes SAN y BBVA que ING ::



Solo espero que no acaben explotando los tres en un corto espacio de tiempo...


----------



## InKilinaTor (17 Sep 2011)

burbunova dijo:


> Es como dice Ladrillo Mortal. Con ING hay dos tipos de cuentas: la cuenta nómina - para cobrar el sueldo y tener ahí domiciliados los recibos; yo los tengo ahí - y la cuenta naranja, para ahorrar; de esta última la propia publicidad de ING dice muy claramente que no admite domiciliaciones.
> 
> Manolete, Manolete, si no saber torear, ¿_pa'qué_ te metes?



Noll.

Yo tenfo cuenta nomina y O DOMICILIO LOS RECIBOS O NO SE PUEDEN PAGAR NI POR ING NI POR OTRO BANCO USANDO LA MIERDA-TARJETA NARANJA.

PalabraS CUASI-TEXTUALES de la chica de la oficina que esta muy wena pero es una incompetente total por otros motivos que no vienen al caso.


----------



## herreriko (17 Sep 2011)

no me entero de que estais hablando casi 3 paginas de contribuciones al post:

mi caso:

anteriormente: caja madrid: 1 euro x transferencia 12 euros de tarjeta 1 euro mensual por mantener la cuenta con menos de 1000 pavos. total? unos 40 pavos al año by the face de cajamadrid. + unos 5 euros de cancelacion de cuenta. si queria abrir cuenta de ahorro, 12 pavos de mantenimiento. nunca mas, me volverán a engañar esos hijos de puta. si

despues: ING: 50 euros de bienvenida, cuenta nomina y cuenta naranja: cuenta de ahorro + cuenta de nomina. domicilio recibos nomina, no me cobran nada x transferencias, tengo tarjeta de credito y de debito gratis. si necesito pasta ahorrada, pillo de la cuenta naranja y ya está, servicio telefónico excelente, seguridad de la web excelente, si debes 1 recibo, sms al movil, si vas a hacer una transfer tocha, aviso al movil, etc etc etc... el unico euro que me han cobrado, ha sido por sacar a CREDITO el mes pasado 40 heypos que necesitaba, me soplo 2 pavos el santander.

ah! otra cosa! en ING puedes sacar en mogollon de cajeros, en cajamandril solo servired y si no eres de cajamandril te cobran 1 pavo, si eres de euro6000 te cobran 3, en cambio en ING en telebanco siempre gratis y euro6000 gratis a partir de sacar 50 pavos.

ING 10 - 0 CajaMandril


es como comparar pepephone con orange, lo mismo, cualquier banco que no sea ING, será peor.


----------



## Soy del norte (17 Sep 2011)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Noll.
> 
> Yo tenfo cuenta nomina y O DOMICILIO LOS RECIBOS O NO SE PUEDEN PAGAR NI POR ING NI POR OTRO BANCO USANDO LA MIERDA-TARJETA NARANJA.
> 
> PalabraS CUASI-TEXTUALES de la chica de la oficina que esta muy wena pero es una incompetente total por otros motivos que no vienen al caso.



Si quieres pagar por ventanilla te vas a un banco no Internet.

Si quieres cajeros automáticos que tiene lectores de código de barras para leer lo que viene en los recibos, que te venden tarjetas de transporte, que te dejan comprar entradas de furgol y también te hace el café mientras esperas te vas a La Caixa y pagas con gusto 1,50€ cada mes para mantener la cuenta más 20 euros al año para una triste tarjeta de debido más se lo que se les puede ocurrir (que es mucho) o haces una mamada al director del sucursal :baba:. Y me imagino con los otros bancos/cajas de toda la vida también.

Tu mismo. Si la falta de comisiones, el respaldo de F.G.D. holandés y el pago de recibos con una domiciliación que encima te da un 2% de descuento no te parece suficiente existen hay otros bancos para cubrir tus necesidades. Es que esto no es Renault Ocasión.


----------



## amenhotep (17 Sep 2011)

Llevo con ING algunos años y puedo decir que es un buen banco secundario pero no un buen banco principal.
¿Por qué?

Cuenta Nómina
-----------------
Por ejemplo en el tema de pago de recibos tiene que hacerse mediante domiciliación en su cuenta nómina.
No puedes domiciliar un recibo en la cuenta naranja. La cuenta naranja creo que tampoco admite OTE, aunque puedes recibir y hacer transferencias a coste 0.
Puedes abrir cuenta nómina en cualquier momento y tenerla inactiva.
Pero sólo te devolverán el 2% de los recibos de telefono/internet, electricidad sí y sólo sí tienes un ingreso de nómina regular.

Depositos promocionales
---------------------------
Otro tema sangrante son los depósitos promocionales:

Como sabeis para contratar un depósito promocional sólo puedes hacerlo para aumentos de saldo.

Pero ING sólo tiene en cuenta aumentos de saldo como ingreso en cuenta naranja no en la cuenta nómina. 

Pero además si quieres sacar de tu cuenta naranja a la nómina para un gasto extraordinario o porque te quedas corto se considera disminución de saldo y ¡¡ te lo descuentan de tus depósitos promocionales!!

Por eso tienes que tener un remanente inactivo y sin producir intereses en la cuenta nómina para poder contratar un deposito promocional.

Entonces *¿qué beneficios tiene la cuenta nómina? Muy pocos.* Ya hay bancos que te ofrecen el 3% de devolución de recibos.
Aunque para los adictos a las tarjetas de crédito me llegaron a subir el crédito a mas de 3000 euros. Pero eso a mi me da igual. No me compensa.

ING está bien para usar su cuenta naranja e ir ingresando el dinero que quieras ahorrar todos los meses, hasta poder contratar un depósito en ING (no tienen alto interés) o en otro banco.
Sin embargo hay otros bancos con cuenta remunerada como Self Bank que cumplen la misma función...


----------



## KyL (18 Sep 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Joder, parezco agente comercial de ING Directo.



jeje, te falta poner un mostrador con caramelos 



Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Si a ti te lo pagan en metálico, imagino que puedes vincular una Cuenta Naranja -la de ahorro- con la Cuenta Nómina. De tal manera que realizas los ingresos en la Cuenta Naranja, y de ahí haces la transferencia a la Cuenta Nómina.
> 
> Por eso decía antes que es un poco engorroso y es algo que no me gusta tampoco de este banco pero...siempre puedes pagar por decir "Hola" en otro banco.



de hecho lo de la cuenta nómina más que nada es por lo de la tarjeta, que paso de renovar la habitual y me claven por ella si me la pueden dar gratis, aunque la de domicilar los recibos y las transferencias _by the face_ tampoco me parecen mala cosa 



Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Y para todo lo demás: 901 105 115



Llamaré esta semana a ver que me cuentan

Muchas gracias por la info ^__^


----------



## InKilinaTor (19 Sep 2011)

Soy del norte dijo:


> Si quieres pagar por ventanilla te vas a un banco no Internet.
> 
> A ver si me explico bien NO SE PUEDE.
> 
> ...



Mira hablando de coches, si tu vas a comprar un coche y no tiene abs ¿te pareceria normal? , pues a mi en el siglo 21 no, esto es lo mismo, falta un servicio que para mi es fundamental, despues de lograr tener una vida sin ataduras no quiero tener nada domiciliado ni quiero descuentos, quiero pagar justo y nada mas que lo que consumo, por eso no quiero domiciliaciones de nada, y para los grandes gastos, con mis ahorros pago al contado.


----------



## Baraja (19 Sep 2011)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Mi pregunta ¿como lo pago?, no se preocupe llame a el 902... de la compañía y que le den los datos para hacer una transferencia en vez de un pago , ¿Me pagan ustedes la llamada? NOLL, por supuesto mi respuesta fue: ¿como me doy de baja de este maravilloso banco..?



En vez de usar los 901 (coste de llamada local), usa los +34 sin el +34, que si tienes tarifa plana de llamadas nacionales en tu móvil o fijo, te sale gratis 

Teléfonos de contacto de ING DIRECT

Si todavía no es cliente de ING DIRECT
Puede ponerse en contacto con nosotros en el teléfono: 901 020 901
Y si llama desde el extranjero: +34 916 349 280

Si ya es cliente de ING DIRECT
Si desea contactar con nosotros llámenos al teléfono: 901 105 115
Y si llama desde el extranjero: +34 916 349 222

Por lo tanto:

901 020 901 = 916 349 280 (no clientes)
901 105 115 = 916 349 222 (clientes)

De nada


----------



## micamor (19 Sep 2011)

Cambia a activobank . Tienes cuenta a cero comisiones, una tarjeta de debito gratis, transferencias gratis, (no internacionales), todo el tema de recibos sin problemas (aunque eso no lo he probado). Página web muy espartana, comparada con la de la caixa, pero de momento nada me falta.


----------



## ManuelS (19 Sep 2011)

Pues yo ya llevo un par de años con ING como cuenta principal, tengo una cuenta en una caja, básicamente porque me la red 6000 me deja de lunes a viernes a precio del espctador, por lo que me compensa. Solo tengo domiciliado en esta caja el recibo del agua.

El único problema que le veo es si alguien que no tiene tranferencias gratis te quiere hacer un ingreso, es más chungo


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (19 Sep 2011)

La publicidad dice : “la cuenta naranja no admite la domiciliación de recibos”. La cuenta nómina sí. No sé qué protestas


----------



## InKilinaTor (20 Sep 2011)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> La publicidad dice : “la cuenta naranja no admite la domiciliación de recibos”. La cuenta nómina sí. No sé qué protestas



Joerrr no se que oño leeis 


NO QUIERO DOMICILIAR JUER

QUIERO PAGAR UN PUÑETERO RECIBO POR EL CAJERO

NO VOY A DOMICILIAR NADA NI AHORA NI NUNCA


----------



## KyL (21 Sep 2011)

Bueno, dos cosas nuevas:

1) por teléfono me han dicho que o domicilias o nada, que no se puede por transferencia desde una cuenta mía (ni naranja ni de otro color )

2) me ha llegado una publicidad de ING para la cuenta nómina, si la abres antes del 28 de octubre te dan 100€ 

Voy a intentar acercarme a la oficina un día de estos a ver si me dan la opción de usar otra cuenta mía y de paso me dan los 100 € :rolleye:

Edito: ya os contaré que me dicen ^^


----------



## Fetuccini (21 Sep 2011)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Joerrr no se que oño leeis
> 
> 
> NO QUIERO DOMICILIAR JUER
> ...



Es que todo es algo confuso: por un lado tienes las tarjetas, que sólo te envían si tienes cuenta Nómina y si has metido alguna nómina. Por otro lado quieres pagar por el Cajero, pero ING no tiene esto contratado con 4B. Después se va alargando el hilo y todo se confunde:

- Si tienes cuenta nómina puedes seguir pagando recibos domiciliados aunque no tengas ingresos, siempre que tengas dinero en la cuenta.
- También puedes pagar por transferencia, si te lo admiten los que cobran.
- Todo esto no tiene NADA que ver con domiciliar el pago de la nómina.

Es una "pataleta" tuya: quieres hacer algo en el Cajero que NADIE puede hacer, ni siquiera alguien que tenga domiciliada su nómina de 6.000€ al mes en la Cuenta Nómina y 200.000€ en la Cuenta Naranja. ING simplemente tiene muy pocos servicios subcontratados a 4B, básicamente quitar dinero en efectivo.


----------



## InKilinaTor (22 Sep 2011)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Es que todo es algo confuso: por un lado tienes las tarjetas, que sólo te envían si tienes cuenta Nómina y si has metido alguna nómina. Por otro lado quieres pagar por el Cajero, pero ING no tiene esto contratado con 4B. Después se va alargando el hilo y todo se confunde:
> 
> - Si tienes cuenta nómina puedes seguir pagando recibos domiciliados aunque no tengas ingresos, siempre que tengas dinero en la cuenta.
> - También puedes pagar por transferencia, si te lo admiten los que cobran.
> ...



Bueno, al menos lo entendiste :ouch: en efecto quiero pagar recibos a traves del cajero y debido a que ING tiene muy pocos servicios contratados no se puede, cosa que sinceramente hice y sigo haciendo con mi otra cuenta en otro banco, pero sinceramente.... ¿alguno de vosotros tiene los recibos a su nombre :8: ?.

Creia que estaba hablando con gente mas "habil" economicamente hablando :XX: eso es mmuuuyyy malo pala saluh ekonomica


----------



## currito (22 Sep 2011)

a mí me parece que eres un caso claro de paranoia.Todo el mundo tiene recibos a su nombre. :rolleye:


----------



## InKilinaTor (23 Sep 2011)

currito dijo:


> a mí me parece que eres un caso claro de paranoia.Todo el mundo tiene recibos a su nombre. :rolleye:



De momento, ni recibos, ni bienes, ni un puñetero movil ni na de na....

Es que soy un paranoico bien informado :XX::XX::XX:


----------

